# Overbite



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What would clasify as an overbite?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

this is an example of a really bad overbite 
Trucker Overbite on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

an overbite would be when the top teeth are far enough away from the bottom teeth they do not touch.

If you pup has an overbitw depending on how bad it is many times they will grow out of it.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh no, that is a big overbite for an APBT, Chiqui has a slight on. We will se if she outgrows it. It is just a little.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

An over bite is called a malocclusion. Most dogs I have seen with this will out grow it by the time they are a year to year 1/2. Here is a link on it.
Canine Malocclusions


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

!!OH!! Sheryl Caragan?

Sweet, I talked to you a few weeks ago about a female dog, you probably don't remember. I think your dogs are the most clean looking APBTs. Hitman is my favorite male. 

Thanks for the info on the overbite. Hopefully we will meet at a show someday.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thor had a horrible overbite when he was younger. I never took a picture of the teeth but here is a picture. If you look close you can see how far the top lips are from the bottom lip. As of right now it is about 70% better.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, I see it. Chiqui's is not like that, its less.


----------

